# Drawing salve recipe?



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Been having a hard time finding drawing salve recently.
Just wondering if anyone had a good recipe.
Thanks!


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

I buy "PRID", you can find it at WalMart and other stores. It is great and is cheap. If you do a search of "Pine Tar drawing salve" there are several recipes out there.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

The absolute best drawing salve in all the world is just simple, plain raw honey (not cooked or otherwise processed). Not only does it draw things out, but it also disinfects and heals.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't made a recipe for years. I typically use equal amounts bentonite clay and activated charcoal. This ends up being about one half the total mixture. I then make a carrier oil out of coconut, avocado or whatever oil like olive oil have have around. The carrier oil itself takes a few weeks to a couple of months to make. Like right now I hav arnica olive oil that I could use or I could make one out of calendula flowers and make the salve in two weeks. To make it all salve like instead of gel like use an equal amount of melts beeswax then whets warm add the carrier oil and the solids. if you want a gel use guar gum, agar agar or xanath gum. 

These are all approximate amounts for whatever time and concentration just feels right, lol.
Note to self: get charcoal and bentonit clay at health food soo when I get a round to it. Does anyone know where I can by a round to it?
Note to everyone else, don't follow my directions there all trial and error and I use the errors anyways till I get a trial right then forget to write it down and go through the whole fun timely, costly experimental process again...


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Woolieface said:


> The absolute best drawing salve in all the world is just simple, plain raw honey (not cooked or otherwise processed). Not only does it draw things out, but it also disinfects and heals.


I've used honey for burns, but not to draw.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a kid we were always getting thorns and stuff stuck in us. Mom always fine grated a raw potato put a bit in a gauze packet over the object needing removed and warping it up with muslim . Usually the object to be drawn out will be out in 12 hours.

 Al


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Riverdale said:


> I've used honey for burns, but not to draw.


It certainly works well for that too. I've used it to draw insect venom out, splinters, infection. Even have used it to heal a tooth abscess.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

Yarrow


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I keep a good supply of ichthammol ointment handy.Nothing better.I stumbled on Prid ointment lately,but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The best one you can buy is Ichthammol, IMHO. It comes in a tube so doesn't get dried out before you use it all like Prid. It is pine tar based. I don't know how to process "pine tar" at home from scratch, but you can buy pine tar hoof dressing for horses pretty cheap.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> As a kid we were always getting thorns and stuff stuck in us. Mom always fine grated a raw potato put a bit in a gauze packet over the object needing removed and warping it up with muslim . Usually the object to be drawn out will be out in 12 hours.
> 
> Al


My grandmother swore by this and it does work,she also would tie up a piece of salty fatback on a booboo that needed drawing.Works as well as potato.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

1/2 cup castor oil
1/2 cup coconut oil
3 tsp activated charcoal
3 tsp bentonite clay
2 tsp beeswax
10 drops calendula oil

Mix the castor, coconut oils and beeswax in a small pan. Heat on med heat until coconut oil and beeswax is melted. In a small bowl mix the clay and charcoal together, carefully stir in the melted oils/beeswax mixture until evenly mixed. Stir in the calendula oil. Pour into container and let set up.

Activated charcoal will stain so use caution with it to not get it on something you don't want blackened. 


You can add 1 tsp vitamin e oil, and 10 drops lavender, tea tree and eucalyptus essential oil at the end and stir them in well before letting it harden.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

oth47 said:


> My grandmother swore by this and it does work,she also would tie up a piece of salty fatback on a booboo that needed drawing.Works as well as potato.


When I was a kid, I was bad about going barefoot, so I ALWAYS seemed to be cutting, puncturing, or otherwise mutilating my feet and that's what my GGM always used on me...I've worn many poultices made from either scraped raw potato or fatback.

I've never made one as an adult, though...shoes are wondrous things!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

oth47 said:


> I keep a good supply of ichthammol ointment handy.Nothing better.


Agree! We keep a "clean" jar of it in the house for us and one or two in the barn for everyone else.

When I was a kid I never wore shoes and would end up with thistle stickers in my feet. Mom would beat up egg whites and soak gauze in it before wrapping my feet. The whites pulled anything out of your skin while drying.
Works great.


----------



## motherhenshow (Apr 7, 2015)

As a child, grandma always had Black Salve in the house. We all played in fields, trees, creeks, etc. Black salve cured it all. I haven't seen it on store shelves for years, I will have to find some.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I posted a recipe for black salve above. You can google black salve recipe and find quite a few so you can make your own.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

While planting yesterday, I blindly stuck my hand in a swarm of fire ants. My sweetheart muddled up some plantain leafs and applied them directly to the bites. The itch stopped immediately. She had her drinking water to muddle it with. Some peop&#322;e just shred the spinch like leafs and chew them a bit, then apply. It is good for bites stings and also used for treating poison ivy oak and summac irratations. 
WellnessMamma calls Plantain natures neosporin.

I write about uses of wild herbs at my forum listed on my profile.


----------



## motherhenshow (Apr 7, 2015)

NEfarmgirl said:


> I posted a recipe for black salve above. You can google black salve recipe and find quite a few so you can make your own.


Thanks! Will do!


----------



## TiffyCha (Jun 13, 2012)

I made this recipe up years ago amd sealed the jars in the canner. Has worked wonders for myself amd my family as well as my animals and friends.


3 Tablespoons of comfrey, calendula and plantain infused olive oil (see instructions below)
2 tablespoons shea butter
2 Tablespoons of coconut oil
2 Tablespoons Beeswax
1 teaspoon Vitamin E oil
2 tablespoons Activated Charcoal Powder
2 Tablespoons Kaolin Clay
1 Tablespoon honey
20 drops (or more) Lavender Essential Oil
Instructions
Before making the salve, it is important to infuse olive oil with comfrey, calendula and plantain. You will need 1 tablespoon of each of the herbs, finely powdered in a food processor or blender, and Â½ cup olive oil. It can be infused in one of these two ways:
Powder the herbs and place in a small jar. Pour oil over the herbs. Leave in jar for 3-4 weeks, shaking daily, and then strain through a cheesecloth for use.
Heat the herbs and olive oil in a double boiler. Leave on low/medium heat for about an hour until oil gets strong smelling and darker. Strain through cheesecloth for use.
Personally, I keep a big jar of olive oil with plantain, comfrey and calendula in my herb cabinet and let it constantly infuse for use in salves and lotions. When the oil is used, I discard the herbs and begin the process again.
Combine infused olive oil, shea butter, coconut oil, beeswax, vitamin E oil and honey in a glass jar in a small pan of water. Heat the water to a simmer and carefully stir mixture in the jar until all ingredients are melted.
Remove from heat and add activated charcoal, kaolin clay, and lavender essential oil and mix well.
Quickly pour in to small jars or tins and let sit until hardened (several hours).
Store in airtight container and use as needed on cuts, splinters, etc.


----------

